# Stephen King's Desperation - 5/23/2006



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

The 3 hour adaptation of Stephen King's novel Desperation, directed by Mick Garis, air Tuesday 5/23/2006 and can be found on Tivo listings now. Set those To Do lists. !!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

thanks for the reminder, I saw an add for it but forgot to start looking at the listings.


----------



## jayportland (Apr 17, 2006)

I remember reading the novel about a year ago. I really enjoyed it and I'm looking forward to watching this telemovie. It's been in production for about 2 years now and I've been anticipating it.

Originally, I thought it was going to be theatrically released, but then it was going to be a made for TV mini-series, and now its a TVmovie. I love it. I've been waiting for this for a while. It's about time.

Any Dark Tower fans out there?

Tak alah!


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Well so far I'm pleasantly enjoying myself. I wasn't expecting a whole lot from this but so far this is pretty good.


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

Two hours and ten minutes.

At the very end, as life is slipping away and I contemplate how I've used my alloted time on this earth, my shameful mis-use of this last two hours and ten minutes will be even more painful than it is now, which is saying a lot.


----------



## Mr. Happypants (Jan 30, 2006)

Agreed, only I lasted the whole 3 hours, somehow. Without posting any obvious spoilers, when did King become so, so - God entranced? :down:


----------



## ytsemike (Oct 9, 2003)

I was disappointed that our local station didn't broadcast this in widescreen format on their HD channel...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ytsemike said:


> I was disappointed that our local station didn't broadcast this in widescreen format on their HD channel...


Same here. I stopped watching after a few minutes when I realized it was going to be SD.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Mr. Happypants said:


> Agreed, only I lasted the whole 3 hours, somehow. Without posting any obvious spoilers, when did King become so, so - God entranced? :down:


I didn't watch the show, but to answer your question: sometimes a near death experience will do that to you.


----------

